
Save Our Brutalism - chewzerita
https://www.jacobinmag.com/2018/10/brutalism-architecture-public-housing-urban-planning
======
COGlory
Britalism has really grown on me over the years. I think because it doesn't
really have any hidden meaning, or interpretive aspects, it's just kind of a
relief to be around. It doesn't make me think at all. It's just there, doing
it's job, with no real aesthetic function. I don't think that's necessary
always a bad thing. It frees up my mind and senses to focus elsewhere.

